# Do "Vexilar" batteries come charged?



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys. Does anyone know if "Vexilar" brand batteries come with any kind of charge to them? As procrastination is my middle name, I waited until today to buy a battery to go up north tomorrow and came up empty. I can buy one in the morning, but I'd like it to work also! Any help is most appreciated!!!

Sid


----------



## Ugly Stick (Mar 25, 2004)

yes they come with a charge. It will be enough for you to fish most all day.


----------



## talltails (Mar 15, 2004)

I was just wondering how much one of the batteries cost,just nosey


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I bought one yesterday and it had plenty of juice for the 4 or so hours we fished.



> I was just wondering how much one of the batteries cost,just nosey


The one I bought was a little pricey at $40, but I needed one in a pinch and I had a gift card! They _do_ come cheaper depending on where you buy it. I've heard of online prices of $15 to $20.

Sid


----------



## deerhunter10709 (Jul 30, 2004)

i just use a motorcycle battery from wal mart all you do is pour in the acid and its charged for the first time out


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

GM has them for $20 all year long.


----------



## Stoney Point Layouts (Aug 4, 2005)

I would recommend buying the smart charge>You can leave the bat hooked to the charger and it shuts off on it's own when full charged.So there no chance of over charging.They cost like 25bucks.But over charge the bat and it will cost you 20 every time.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought a Zues>sp? last year for a backup for $20. Works just fine.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

ih772 said:


> GM has them for $20 all year long.


With a charger even! However, both GR locations were out of stock last Sat. Given the option, I'd rather have paid $20 cash instead of burning half of my gift card!  .

Sid


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I know its a long way for you but Flint store had alot of them today....


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

We have them in our store for $20.00. They should be fully charged.


----------

